# do scales grow back?



## lalacroft25 (Feb 1, 2012)

had a few shedding issues with my tegus tail. now most of it is off but i think the scales are off too. his tail is very smooth now but he still has the same patern??


----------



## lalacroft25 (Feb 4, 2012)

lalacroft25 said:


> had a few shedding issues with my tegus tail. now most of it is off but i think the scales are off too. his tail is very smooth now but he still has the same patern??



does no one know the answer to this question?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 4, 2012)

_ More than likely since the pattern is still there and you're not seeing any white flesh or tissue. He probably just had a couple of sheds come off at once and he's fine. 

In the future post pics or a video when you have an actual or even possible physical issue. It helps to see what your talking about. For what ever reason some times people can misinterpret what your saying and trying to describe so pics help._


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 4, 2012)

Rango ripped one of his scales off during his last jail break. It took a little while but his nose looks like it's healed well.

It started off like this






Then he lost the entire scale a few days later

This pics a couple weeks old, hes been sleeping, he's got a little scar





I would agree that your tegu probably isn't missing scales necessarily but that it could have had a couple sheds.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah they do but it takes a bit of time the first time monstruo shed he had a bad shed and got a little bit of his scales ripped of and it was showing a bit of his flesh but 2 sheds later it was cleared up and pretty again


----------

